# Intel 845GVSR Motherboard Problem



## Prabhagaran (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi folks out there!!

This is my first post in the Digit Forum.. 

May I know whether there is any means for using a 400MHz 512MB RAM in Intel 845GVSR motherboard?? ( The board specs say it supports 333/266/200MHz RAMs only).. 

The board does not even boot into BIOS menu if a 400MHz RAM is plugged into it...

Plzzz help me outttt..

Regards,
Prabhagaran


----------



## Orionz (Apr 2, 2007)

Install two rams of 256MB


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 2, 2007)

Well u can install upto 2 GB of RAM on ur motherboard.All u have to buy a ram of the frequencies that u have mentioned as your motherboard doesn't support 400 MHZ FSB *(PC2100, PC1600, PC2700)*.I think there is very hard to find a new RAM of these frequencies.THe 400 MHZ RAM is PC3200 so u have to install lesser FSB than this.U may find used RAM and that u can use.
Good luck in hunting for RAM!!!
U can buy it from *www.computerwarehousepricelist.com/productlist.asp?ctg=4


----------



## Prabhagaran (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey guys.. thanks for the suggestions... Since i have 400MHz RAM already, the next hunt is for second hand RAM only...


----------



## shyamno (Apr 2, 2007)

Why it won't run..I think it (400 MHz..) would (must) run but in lower frequency..

Do u have any other module placed in the slot..if there is any other module of any other frequency...then take out that..and place the 400 MHz..alone...and then try ..


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Apr 2, 2007)

u can use it w/o any problems,the RAM will underclock itself to the frequency supported by the motherboard.


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 2, 2007)

My friend uses 400 one on the same board and it runs nice. Do one thing go to www.intel.com and download the latest BIOS for ur mobo and then try again.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes,i forget to mention this.Before buying anything else,PLEASE UPDATE YOUR SYSTEMS DRIVERS,BIOS AND EVERY THING LATEST.iT WILL SURELY HELP TO MAKE THINGS WORK BETTER.


----------



## Prabhagaran (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank you shyamno, digital brat and nishant_nms...

Just now i downloaded the latest BIOS drivers for the board. Have to recover BIOS from a floppy disk sinc there is no sort of a display on the screen(as if the m=board is dead).

There is no other RAM module inserted on the board except the 400MHz 512MB one.. 

You know guys? today i even stuck an 128MB 333MHz RAM(my friend's) top the board instead of the high speed 400MHz RAM. Still the board behaved the same way. No display, no keyboard lights are ON,  but the processor is running, FDD light glows, CD drive starts rotating..

I ill try the BIOS recovery today and let you guys know the result...

with hope,
Prabhagaran

Hai all.. The BIOS update too didnt work out. The board is to be sent for service i think. The board didnt read the floppy disk contents when switched ON. Something wrong.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Apr 4, 2007)

i am using 400Mhz RAM on my Intel Orignal 845GVSR without any issue


----------



## farukh445 (Jul 4, 2008)

hello

I purchased 1 gb ram recently it is DDR333 it is working fine...The thing I get to know about RAMS is that you have to check which processor you are using depending on that you have to take for suppose you are using P4 you can go for DDR333 and DDR266. IF you have celeron then you can either buy DDR266 or DDR200. P4 doesn't support DDR200 and Celeron DDR333 vice versa...you have to be careful while purchasing RAMS...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 4, 2008)

post reported...


----------



## Indyan (Jul 4, 2008)

farukh welcome to the forum, but please dont bump year old threads.
Thread Closed.


----------

